# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Hedrick Hanssen

## Holdyourbreathx

Yeah, i'm new here. Noticed there wasn't a topic for Hedrick Hanssen, so i thought i'd start one  :Clap:   :Big Grin:  

*Few questions*
What do you think of Hanssen? 
Do you think he's the romantic type?
How about this relationship with Sahira,how do you think it will progress? 
What would you like future storylines to entail?

These questions are just a help!you don't have  to go from these if you don't want. 

All theres left to do now is..... disscuss away! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gem288

I think (i dont know why and im probably masivley wrong) that Hanssen and Sahira are married! x

----------

Holdyourbreathx (27-07-2011)

----------


## matt1378

I think he's great, definately shaken up Holby

----------


## Holdyourbreathx

> I think (i dont know why and im probably masivley wrong) that Hanssen and Sahira are married! x


Married hmmm doubt it but....i hope they get together  :Wub:  !!

----------


## alan45

> I think (i dont know why and im probably masivley wrong) that Hanssen and Sahira are married! x


They definately appear to have some connection

----------


## WestiesRule

There is something about Henrick Hannsen that sends shivers down my spine! I wouls love to see him and Sahira get together, and if not Sahira then me!

----------


## Perdita

Holby City star Guy Henry has quit the show, it has been announced.

The actor will bow out later this year after playing medical boss Henrik Hanssen for three years, the Sunday People reports.


Henrik Hanssen (played by Guy Henry) being held hostage in a future episode of Holby City
Â© BBC


His next role will be as Captain Hook in the Royal Shakespeare Company's Wendy and Peter Pan from December 10.

"I've had a wonderful time playing Henrik Hanssen - he's such a weird man, but fun to play. The Holby City cast and crew have been delightful to work with," Henry said.

Show boss Simon Harper added: "His brooding, *enigmatic performance *delivered one of the truly great Holby characters."

Henrik's storylines during his time on the show have included being held hostage and fleeing to Sweden.

----------


## Perdita

Holby City star Guy Henry has quit the show, it has been announced.

The actor will bow out later this year after playing medical boss Henrik Hanssen for three years, the Sunday People reports.


Henrik Hanssen (played by Guy Henry) being held hostage in a future episode of Holby City
Â© BBC


His next role will be as Captain Hook in the Royal Shakespeare Company's Wendy and Peter Pan from December 10.

"I've had a wonderful time playing Henrik Hanssen - he's such a weird man, but fun to play. The Holby City cast and crew have been delightful to work with," Henry said.

Show boss Simon Harper added: "His brooding, *enigmatic performance *delivered one of the truly great Holby characters."

Henrik's storylines during his time on the show have included being held hostage and fleeing to Sweden.

----------


## Perdita

Holby City airs Guy Henry's exit episode tomorrow evening (October 8) as he bows out from the role of Henrik Hanssen.

Hanssen's final storyline sees him dealing with the aftermath of last week's car crash drama, which leaves Chantelle Lane and Antoine Malick both needing emergency treatment.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Guy to hear more about his departure scenes and why he decided to leave Holby after three years.

How are you feeling now that your time on Holby City has come to an end?
"Well, I was really sad to go, but I made the decision because I thought three years was a good length of time to do the role before going off and doing other things - which thankfully I am doing! But I do miss everyone at Holby and they're a really nice bunch. I still see some of my friends from the cast.

"Now that I've finished, it's nice not to be tired all the time, because it's quite a hectic schedule when you're filming Holby. I was also travelling from South London to the studios most days, and I don't miss that!"

Your departure was only announced a few weeks ago, but had it been in the pipeline for a while?
"I told 'the powers that be' when I renewed my contract last year that this would be it, but it was a very difficult decision to make because Hanssen was such a wonderful character to play and I enjoyed the company of all the cast and crew. But yes, it was in the pipeline for a while."

Was your final day on set emotional?
"Yes it was. It was extraordinary. They gave me a wonderful send-off in the BBC bar, but I don't remember much about it as I had far too much white wine! (Laughs.) It was great."

We don't want to give too much detail away, but were you pleased with your final episode?
"Yes, I was pleased because there's some progress with Hanssen and his strange personality at last. He's perhaps beginning to face up to his past and the possibility of being what you might call a real human being, rather than a pretty eccentric automaton! It's going to be a very good exit, I think."

Guy Henry as Henrik Hanssen in Holby City
Â© BBC
Guy Henry as Henrik Hanssen


Do you think the fans will feel that way too?
"I hope so, because I think the people who only see him as horrible will perhaps see him progress. The ones who have perhaps noticed his more vulnerable side should also appreciate it. Hanssen has been struggling to deal with his true feelings, and we might now see him doing something which is generous-spirited and optimistic."

Your final episode sees Hanssen dealing with the aftermath of the car crash, which leaves Chantelle and Malick seriously injured. How does he cope with that?
"As usual, what he does is go into mega-vicious mode. But he does also face a challenge, because he has to do a type of surgery which he hasn't done since he was a junior doctor years and years ago. This frightens him and challenges him. So there's quite a lot of operating to be done!"

What kind of reaction did you get for playing Hanssen?
"It was a really even split. It was either people coming up saying, 'We hate you - you're the horrible one!' or people saying, 'Ah, but he's vulnerable really'. It's a great reaction because he's such an interesting character and I think people are intrigued by him. 

"As I said, it was probably time to go because there's only so much looming in a corridor that you can do! I've enjoyed a lot of the things he's done, but now it's time to move on."

Can you name any highlights from your time at Holby?
"The story with young Dylan, who appeared in one of my first episodes, is one. I also particularly remember a story of an Eastern European woman who brought her child over for heart surgery.

"I loved the storyline with Laila Rouass, who played Sahira. Anything to do with Paul Bradley is always a highlight because he makes me laugh, and cry! It's the same with Jac Naylor, as I love Rosie Marcel. I also enjoyed working with James Anderson, Jimmy Akingbolaâ¦ and all the gang, really! It's just been great fun working with people as nice and talented as that."

Your character was a real mystery for a long time, but then we started to find out more. Did you get a chance to explore everything you'd wanted to?
"I'm sure if he ever pops back, there'll be more to do. It's always great to be able to discover and reveal some of the strange machinations and the cogs whirring beneath that very cold surface."

So would you return in the future?
"Who knows? I've had such a happy time. I'm just very glad that Hanssen's story ends on a positive, optimistic note."

Will you be watching your final episode when it goes out?
"When it goes out, I'll be in Romania filming a period drama for Channel 4! But I'll be sure to catch up with it when I get home!"

We know that another one of your next projects is Wendy and Peter Pan with the Royal Shakespeare Company. Are you looking forward to getting back on the stage?
"Yes, I am! I love it. I'm quite nervous as I haven't done it for a few years, but I hope that I'll be able to fall back into it. It was quite frightening making the decision to leave Holby, so I'm just glad that at the moment I'm busy."

There are lots of comings and goings at Holby at the moment. Do you think that's a good or bad thing?
"I think it's a bit of both, but the show itself is always the main thing. People come and go, but viewers do love it. At its best, Holby is a great show and I'm sure some of the new characters will be really interesting and develop very well. I'm looking forward to seeing it for myself!"

----------


## Perdita

Holby City star Guy Henry has assured viewers that his character Henrik Hanssen will be back to stay.

Henrik took a break from the hospital last summer to spend more time with his grandson Oskar, but the character is set to return to screens for a new storyline next week.

Chatting to Inside Soap about his return to Holby, Henry confirmed that he has signed up for a significant stay rather than a simple guest stint.

"It's lovely when people stop me and say, 'You are coming back to sort them all out, aren't you?'" he said. "And yes, on this occasion, I am back and signing up for another stretch.

"I love the part â the character of Hanssen and the fact that people enjoy watching himself."

Still, after ten years in Holby City, the actor enjoyed having some time away from the grind of filming the BBC One medical drama.

"It was lovely," he recalled. "The story with Hanssen's grandson meant that he could prance off to Sweden to see his family, while I went away to do something different for a little while.

"Our executive producer Simon Harper has always graciously said, 'If you find a good play that you'd like to do, we can make schedules work', and he has stayed true to his word. I'm so grateful for that."

Henry admitted that returning to playing Hanssen presents new challenges this time around, since he's now a surgeon rather than chief officer.

"The surgery is never my favourite thing to do," he admitted. "One of our best directors said to me, 'What are you doing? You look like you're cutting up roast lamb!'

"I'm very bad at the suturing, and the show has been known to get a real surgeon's hands to do that bit, with some clever use of camera trickery.

"There is always a bleed, have you noticed? You can't do an operation on Holby without someone going, 'There's a bleed!' â and off we go with the sucky machine.

"I quite like doing the sucking out of the blood, if you pardon the expression. Perhaps I should have been a vampire? Maybe they'll make me a vampire!"


Digital Spy

----------

hward (12-02-2020)

----------

